# Keeping mealworms cool out of the fridge...



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had to stop storing mealworms in the fridge because they gave it a really nasty smell. I've been keeping them next to an open window but it can't be cold enough because they're not lasting very long at all. I can't afford a mini-fridge. Does anyone here use another method that works?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Not very long as in what - Dying or turning into beetles?


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Dying.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've NEVER had any die lol.. What on earth are you doing to them? Do you feed them? Do they have airholes?
I keep mine at room temperature.


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Any suggestions on how to keep them cool anyone?

ETA: sorry, missed the last post. I do feed them, with fish food and bug gel and the occasional vegetable. They have airholes. When I kept them in the fridge they lasted months, these guys have lasted about 2 weeks and many are still thriving but a lot more than usual are dead.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

just put em in a tub with bran / crushed weetabix & leave em .
they are pretty hard to kill really.
i never put veg in though , does it not just mould ?


----------

